# Watch Parts



## EBorraga (Dec 27, 2017)

Jon David Jones asked me to make him a Tennessee Watch Parts pen. So I went crazy!! I did the blank, he flawlessly turned the pen. :biggrin:


----------



## Jplupercio_CSUSA (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome work.


----------



## mark james (Dec 27, 2017)

Beautiful blanks, and wonderful final pen.  I have always favored the gears with a pattern rather than a random placement.

Well done.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Dec 27, 2017)

Reminds me... I need to get those tube measurements to you.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 27, 2017)

Jplupercio_CSUSA said:


> Awesome work.



Thank you


----------



## thewishman (Dec 27, 2017)

Sweet work, Ernie!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 27, 2017)

You guys work well together! Nice pen!


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 27, 2017)

mark james said:


> Beautiful blanks, and wonderful final pen.  I have always favored the gears with a pattern rather than a random placement.
> 
> Well done.



We've talked in depth about my theory on these. I want them to be aesthetically pleasing to the eyes. I'm not much on just loading the blanks with parts


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 27, 2017)

That's just plain awesome!


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 27, 2017)

Fantastic pen and blanks. It's not Ohio, but still pretty good.


----------



## keithlong (Dec 29, 2017)

Being a Tennessee fan, I love it, now I want one.


----------

